# TTF Rotator abusing cans



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Well this ain't no match light from across the street but my TTF Rotator lets even old coots like me shred those Pepsi cans with ease. If they only made matches this big.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Roger, when I first saw your design I knew it was a winner. The TTF modded forks will keep everything neat and easy for the brain to comprehend and line up.

I just know you've got some match lights in you... remember to imagine it first and then it will come!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Matches, cards whatever. Lets face it. Destroying a can is what a slingshot was meant to do. Not to mention how fun it is!!!!!! :bouncy:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Well this ain't no match light from across the street but my TTF Rotator lets even old coots like me shred those Pepsi cans with ease. If they only made matches this big.


Just get some of that Viagra Light ... It works great!






Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Well this ain't no match light from across the street but my TTF Rotator lets even old coots like me shred those Pepsi cans with ease. If they only made matches this big.
> ...


Well you have me convinced. I know us octogenarians need all the help we can get. I will see if I can rise to the occasion.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Got to love it..super cool Charles...Heck I can see that super size match..but I know I can't get a badge that way..AKAOldmiser


----------

